# Aachen Camping - Irish Gypsy Travellers



## teemyob

Evening,

We were recently at www.aachen-camping.de

We tried to book as we were unable to get in last year. However, they do not take reservations so we took a chance.

We managed to get a spot, just with no EHU. But found that about 1/8th of the campsite had been commandeered by Irish Gypsy Travellers.

We paid our first nights €15 via the honesty box. The next day, we arrived back late and had not had chance to post the payment. by 8am the next day, we had a knock at the door. The Manager was demanding immediate payment of €15.

Whilst we were there. One of the Travellers very young offspring was driving a Van Around the site, young kids out knocking on vans and spraying water onto campsite residents. The Travellers drove in/out of the site at far too high a speed with no regard for anyone else. Children were screaming day and night and a couple of their caravans had loud video games/movies until the early hours.

Speaking the night before we left to an English Gentleman and his German wife, they told me that....

They themselves had arrived a week earlier. That night, a large group of travellers arrived and moved into the site. The police were called, tempers flared and fist fights offered. But the Travellers were allowed to stay.

A week later, the travellers were still there, none of them had paid a cent to the site and and all overstayed the maximum 3 nights.

Meanwhile, a great number of Campers were turned away due to lack of space.

I just don't get it.

TM


----------



## Kev1

Perhaps if they had been asked to leave
The site may have been targeted later
?


----------



## daffodil

The last time I posted on this subject it got censored, but here goes ,the only way to deal with travelers is very very firmly. I had to get rid of some who demanded a lot of cash to leave ,needless to say they left cashless but leave they did,It was a nasty horrible experiance but you cannot reason or have a sensible discussion with them 

To them it is a way of life, they actually despise those who pander or bow down to them, ergo the more you give in the more they take ,

In the same position as the op ,I would have driven off straight away 

Before anybody says I do not know what I am talking about,

I have 2 great friends who are off traveling royalty in the U/K 

whilst I love them as mates ,I would not want to cross them, or live next to them ,

They are as different to you and I as its possible to get 
and they prefer it that way as do I :wink:

Edited 
To explain the police actions ,its better for them to CONTAIN the travelers in one place, its easier to keep an eye on them rather then have them scattered all over their manor also as an aside that is how all travelers kids learn to drive from as young as 8 or when they can reach the pedals, bless them :lol: :


----------



## VanFlair

We were on the aire in Gouda when about 6 or 7 French travellers turned up at about midnight, 9am the police turned up and they had a chat, an hour later they came back said to the travellers thats it you've had your hour and they all left paying the €8 overnight fee on the way out. Yes they all paid I was expecting the barrier to go up once and them all to follow nose to tail.

Martin


----------



## teemyob

One of the things that shocked me.

Two young girls argiung in a car parked outside a caravan.

One of the women banged on the door of the caravan and Shouted to one of the grils "JUST FU**ING BITE THE ****"

TM


----------



## pippin

It's amazing what the sight of (pistol) armed police can achieve!

Not that I am advocating that we have armed police here.

It seems only in UK that we have to resort to (very expensive and time-consuming) Civil Law to deal with this "problem".

The rest of €U appears to consider it a Criminal Offence - sorted instantly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As Daffy says give them an inch and they'll take a mile, always have and always will until we have some laws which work on people who don't give a ****e what you think of them, have no fixed address and are virtually untraceable.

We also now have multinational pikeys of all colours & religions wandering around the countryside, even less chance of working with them.


----------



## rosalan

I have been fortunate so far in not encountering some of the problems regarding the travelling community but we are not alone in the UK with this kind of problem.
In Spain (Basque region) a couple of years ago on an Aire, there were several vans that appeared to belong to homeless people. One particular van (actually a caravan) included dogs, several children and a lot of washing hanging on lines. A luxury Spanish Hymer drove in with an elderly couple and the gentleman went and spoke to the women and wandered back to his van which was parked next to me.
As I came out of my van, a very large man with a beard walked over from the women and without a word spoken, hit the man full and hard on the side of his face knocking him down. I was standing about a yard (metre) away and could not believe what I had seen then without a word, the big man walked swiftly back to the women.
After a while the elderly man got up, mentioned something about the Police and drove away. Later that evening, walking past the van with the women and the man who were eating outside, I got a cheery wave from the man and what I took to be an invitation for a drink which I did not take up. I felt that my Spanish was not up to understanding the local customs.

Alan


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Aachen Camping must have been caught unawares. Throughout many parts of Germany and France campsite owners have set up "early warning systems " and simply close their barriers. Any attempt to force an unwelcome entry gets a pretty rapid response from the police.

As an aside, why do they always seem to have either Fendt or Tabbert caravans ?


----------



## Mrplodd

A lot of French campsites (private and muinicipal) actually advertise that they do NOT accept twin axle trailers or those made by Hobby or Fendt for some reason :wink:


----------



## daffodil

ThursdaysChild said:


> Aachen Camping must have been caught unawares. Throughout many parts of Germany and France campsite owners have set up "early warning systems " and simply close their barriers. Any attempt to force an unwelcome entry gets a pretty rapid response from the police.
> 
> As an aside, why do they always seem to have either Fendt or Tabbert caravans ?


Because they are the best?

also they get huge discounts as they pay cash and do ot need warranties etc

But be careful I have just phoned one of my mates about something else, and mentioned a few comments on here, he laughed and said that is why quite a few of them are now buying Motorhomes, so they can get on the sites ,then they open barriers etc at night to let the rest in so beware they are getting craftier by the day (never call them a ***** to their face unless you can fight)


----------



## cabby

Does not matter what you call them if they are in the mood for a fight.
They used to use Hobby's a lot. We have noticed the move towards motorhomes.Surprised that they do not have RV's. As they really do not use sites that often.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> Does not matter what you call them if they are in the mood for a fight.
> They used to use Hobby's a lot. We have noticed the move towards motorhomes.Surprised that they do not have RV's. As they really do not use sites that often.
> 
> cabby


cabby 9/10 do not want to fight gorgers (outsiders) they will however fight each other at the drop of a hat

The reason they dont want trouble with outsiders generally is,

they want to keep under the radar so to speak

The less attention from the police the better as far as they are concerned,

True travelers I.E not those living on council run sites, like to get in then out of an area before they are noticed or harassed

the kids are taught from a very early age not to trust anybody but their own, also the boys are taught how to fight, the girls how to keep a van immaculate

Do not make the common mistake of thinking they are all like those on A big fat Gypsy wedding telly show because they are not


----------



## Jimblob44

I am all for live and let live but sometimes you do despair at the mentality of some of the travellers.
In my area the police had to get them removed from a site next to a picnic area beside a local castle, the mess they left behind cost a fortune to clear up, an old caravan, a heap of bike frames, bin bags full of nappies and stuff and mounds of rubble and hedge clippings (They have trucks and canvass the local area offering to tarmac driveways, fix roofs and cut hedges and shrubs back).
If they came to a site and treated it better by not leaving all their crap behind then the locals wouldn't be up in arms whenever they returned, as it is there is a posse just ready for them to show face again and I fear there will be violence if they do.

Jim.


----------



## nicholsong

Jimblob44 said:


> I am all for live and let live but sometimes you do despair at the mentality of some of the travellers.
> In my area the police had to get them removed from a site next to a picnic area beside a local castle, the mess they left behind cost a fortune to clear up, an old caravan, a heap of bike frames, bin bags full of nappies and stuff and mounds of rubble and hedge clippings (They have trucks and canvass the local area offering to tarmac driveways, fix roofs and cut hedges and shrubs back).
> If they came to a site and treated it better by not leaving all their crap behind then the locals wouldn't be up in arms whenever they returned, as it is there is a posse just ready for them to show face again and I fear there will be violence if they do.
> 
> Jim.


I suggest you take gassing advice from the experts in France :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyinghigh

We were their a couple of weeks ago and both felt ashamed to be English speaking, the gypsies had used two or three EHU connections to run washing machines and spin dryers depriving other campers of any electricity, even though it's included in the price,
Luckily my German neighbour allow me to piggy back to his supply and couldn't have been nicer but the site owner was well and truly P--ssed off, he spent most of the day picking up rubbish,
When they blocked a MH with one of there cars and refused to move it the police were called but other than checking there paperwork nothing was done, they seemed to relish confrontation and weren't at all bothered
We only stayed three days but would have stayed longer had we not felt intimidated by this group,


----------



## daffodil

Jimblob44 said:


> I am all for live and let live but sometimes you do despair at the mentality of some of the travellers.
> In my area the police had to get them removed from a site next to a picnic area beside a local castle, the mess they left behind cost a fortune to clear up, an old caravan, a heap of bike frames, bin bags full of nappies and stuff and mounds of rubble and hedge clippings (They have trucks and canvass the local area offering to tarmac driveways, fix roofs and cut hedges and shrubs back).
> If they came to a site and treated it better by not leaving all their crap behind then the locals wouldn't be up in arms whenever they returned, as it is there is a posse just ready for them to show face again and I fear there will be violence if they do.
> 
> Jim.


Sorry but put a tenner on for me the travelers win :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimblob44

daffodil said:


> Jimblob44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for live and let live but sometimes you do despair at the mentality of some of the travellers.
> In my area the police had to get them removed from a site next to a picnic area beside a local castle, the mess they left behind cost a fortune to clear up, an old caravan, a heap of bike frames, bin bags full of nappies and stuff and mounds of rubble and hedge clippings (They have trucks and canvass the local area offering to tarmac driveways, fix roofs and cut hedges and shrubs back).
> If they came to a site and treated it better by not leaving all their crap behind then the locals wouldn't be up in arms whenever they returned, as it is there is a posse just ready for them to show face again and I fear there will be violence if they do.
> 
> Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but put a tenner on for me the travelers win :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nope, they are all nutters up here and a few travelling tinkers wouldn't put them off, remember when terrorists tried to attack Glasgow airport? our guys just gave the terrorists a" Glesga kiss" despite the fact he was on fire! :lol:


----------



## barryd

Ive worked in Greenock. My moneys on the locals!


----------



## aldra

We have camped several times with gypsys on Aires and campsites usually off season

Maybe we have just been lucky

Never have we had a problem 

They have never been over chatty, but always passed the time of day, kept their van cleaner than mine, and the kids were lovely

A couple of times vans drew on and refused to stay when they saw the gypsies

So more space for us

On one aire, when we were the only non gypsies theMarie refused our payment and seemed delighted that we had absolutely no complaints against our neighbours

Of course we are secure with the hound from hell should a problem arise

So maybe we are more relaxed

I'm sure many experience problems, but I'm equally sure many do not

It's a question of balance

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

I cannot understand why any of you stayed more than an hour having witnessed that behaviour.

I would have been inclined to organise a mass exodus and encourage the site owner to then turn off the water and electricity until the scum had left.

Yes, he would lose income in the short-term but maybe less than this sort of publicity of not being able to control behaviour on his site will do in the long-term.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob

Good points all.

As I have mentioned before on here, not by choice, we grew up side-by-side with Gypsies.

I had a couple of scrapes and scraps with them as a kid, if you won a fight, you soon got a good hiding from a gang of them.

I know a few now by association and had one of the most prolific local ones here some time back in the house.

But I just do not understand why we have one law for us and none for them

The calor Gas alone must have been brought over against transport laws/Shipping Regs. Surely the coppers could get them one something and impound some cars.

I had a minor scrape in the motorhome in Koln last year and was fined as the incident was my fault.

TM


----------



## teemyob

Jimblob44 said:


> I am all for live and let live but sometimes you do despair at the mentality of some of the travellers.
> In my area the police had to get them removed from a site next to a picnic area beside a local castle, the mess they left behind cost a fortune to clear up, an old caravan, a heap of bike frames, bin bags full of nappies and stuff and mounds of rubble and hedge clippings (They have trucks and canvass the local area offering to tarmac driveways, fix roofs and cut hedges and shrubs back).
> If they came to a site and treated it better by not leaving all their crap behind then the locals wouldn't be up in arms whenever they returned, as it is there is a posse just ready for them to show face again and I fear there will be violence if they do.
> 
> Jim.


One had a Nice new Transit Van with "CheckATrade.com" and his website with **********Driveways.com on it. What great advertising!.


----------



## Jimblob44

I have noticed that the tinkers round our area all have shiny new vans, pickups, and drop sides, their caravans are all top of the range.It's just their contempt for anyone not of their ilk that sets them apart.
A few of them have been chased away from some of our more vulnerable residents when they try to tell them they need work done to their roofs when there is nothing wrong.


----------



## pippin

Aldra: "Of course we are secure with the hound from hell should a problem arise"

Against their packs of hounds from hell and damnation and back?

Not a chance!


----------



## Webby1

*Travellers*

PLEASE PLEASE do not let this site get like"another similar site"

where we spend our time filling up with anger about other people.

Irish(bad?).....Gypsy(bad?)...........Traveller(bad?)

We will all come across badly behaved people everywhere

.............move away and move on............ and be glad we live in

motorhomes by choice


----------



## aldra

pippin said:


> Aldra: "Of course we are secure with the hound from hell should a problem arise"
> 
> Against their packs of hounds from hell and damnation and back?
> 
> Not a chance!


we have never had a problem. It's what I said

The houndfromhell was redundant

We found them great

So what's with us
That we just find everyone great?

Aldra


----------



## Webby1

It's why I like this site Aldra.

I am saddened, nay appalled that some people (mostly those who 

read DM etc) are so threatened and so frightened in their lives. 

If you look out for the bad in people be they Muslims, immigrants, 

benefit scroungers.................(see DM for rest of list) You will find it

Nothing to excuse or to say that there are not horrible people all over 

the world but I prefer to see my glass as mostly full.............if I wanted

to find my Fun in how bad the world was I would go "to another site"


----------



## cabby

A few years ago, with my family we were touring in the UK and it was getting a bit late and I just swung into a campsite, thinking that this will do for a night. It was only when I went into the office did it click that I was on travellers turf, still I asked if they could fit us in for a night, nothing was too much trouble, they made sure we had hookup and water, refused payment and wished us well on our departure.
I only get upset when so called travellers leave all that mess when they leave, 
I think the right idea is the same as the French, allowed to stay for 48hrs at any suitable place and pay for any services such as cleaning.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Webby1 said:


> It's why I like this site Aldra.
> 
> I am saddened, nay appalled that some people (mostly those who
> 
> read DM etc) are so threatened and so frightened in their lives.
> 
> If you look out for the bad in people be they Muslims, immigrants,
> 
> benefit scroungers.................(see DM for rest of list) You will find it
> 
> Nothing to excuse or to say that there are not horrible people all over
> 
> the world but I prefer to see my glass as mostly full.............if I wanted
> 
> to find my Fun in how bad the world was I would go "to another site"


[hr:c48df66f50]

I have to applaud the attitude, but what do you do when you do come up against the nastier side of the human race, do you admit it's there and do something about it, or turn your back on it and ignore it so it continues to fester and grow?


----------



## Al42

I speak as I find and try to treat people as individuals on the basis of my interactions with them.

After many years of interactions with the Irish travelling community in my area of the UK I have *never* been involved with a member of this community that has not ended in a disagreement of some kind usually due to an attempted theft or fraud.

I presume that I will now be branded a racist for treating 'them' with a great deal of circumspection.[/i]


----------



## cabby

The pendulum is on a swing for the many minorities at the moment, ok maybe this is indeed needed,as they have been ignored. I do worry though, as to what it will be like when then swing begins to go the other way, as it will.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

Al42 said:


> I speak as I find and try to treat people as individuals on the basis of my interactions with them.
> 
> After many years of interactions with the Irish travelling community in my area of the UK I have *never* been involved with a member of this community that has not ended in a disagreement of some kind usually due to an attempted theft or fraud.
> 
> I presume that I will now be branded a racist for treating 'them' with a great deal of circumspection.[/i]


No I would class you as a realist ,

what people do not seem to understand is from the travelers perspective

They treat US with utter contempt ,and solely put upon this earth for them to use and abuse

Also they are the most Racist people around ,if you dont believe me try marrying one of them or even try dating one of them

Then you will find out how cuddly and cute they arent :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

I typed a quick email to the campsite stating, in view of difficulties getting in the site over the last couple of years, and in-view of this years visit. We will not be visiting again. Their reply was...


Hello Mr. XXXXXXXXX,

this persons who are on our Place of camping are from Great_britain and we are so very afraid: because of all the Things They are doing !!!

Have a nice day


----------



## daffodil

teemyob said:


> I typed a quick email to the campsite stating, in view of difficulties getting in the site over the last couple of years, and in-view of this years visit. We will not be visiting again. Their reply was...
> 
> Hello Mr. XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> this persons who are on our Place of camping are from Great_britain and we are so very afraid: because of all the Things They are doing !!!
> 
> Have a nice day


Makes you PROUD TO BE BRITISH does it not :lol: :arrow:

Well hard keep reminding them who won the war :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

daffodil said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typed a quick email to the campsite stating, in view of difficulties getting in the site over the last couple of years, and in-view of this years visit. We will not be visiting again. Their reply was...
> 
> Hello Mr. XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> this persons who are on our Place of camping are from Great_britain and we are so very afraid: because of all the Things They are doing !!!
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you PROUD TO BE BRITISH does it not :lol: :arrow:
> 
> Well hard keep reminding them who won the war :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I see lots of Vehicles with "British Plates". However, I never brand the contents as "British".

Reminds of when my Brother had road rage in Spain with a driver of a French registered car. After my Brother had hurled a load of Abuse, the driver of the car told him exactly what he thought of his rude comments in a very broad Lancashire accent. Look on my Brother's face was priceless.

Trev


----------



## daffodil

teemyob said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typed a quick email to the campsite stating, in view of difficulties getting in the site over the last couple of years, and in-view of this years visit. We will not be visiting again. Their reply was...
> 
> Hello Mr. XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> this persons who are on our Place of camping are from Great_britain and we are so very afraid: because of all the Things They are doing !!!
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you PROUD TO BE BRITISH does it not :lol: :arrow:
> 
> Well hard keep reminding them who won the war :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see lots of Vehicles with "British Plates". However, I never brand the contents as "British".
> 
> Reminds of when my Brother had road rage in Spain with a driver of a French registered car. After my Brother had hurled a load of Abuse, the driver of the car told him exactly what he thought of his rude comments in a very broad Lancashire accent. Look on my Brother's face was priceless.
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...

It worksin the opposite manner for me being French registered and left hand classic challenger 191 SO SO FRENCH they all make allowances when you muck it up and thank god they do as I have dropped some right rickets :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Al42 said:


> I speak as I find and try to treat people as individuals on the basis of my interactions with them.
> 
> After many years of interactions with the Irish travelling community in my area of the UK I have *never* been involved with a member of this community that has not ended in a disagreement of some kind usually due to an attempted theft or fraud.
> 
> I presume that I will now be branded a racist for treating 'them' with a great deal of circumspection.[/i]


'Treating any race with circumspection' is not a criminal offence so is not punishable with branding.


----------



## flyinghigh

When we there a couple of weeks back there were Northern Irish and southern Irish plates on the brand new Discovery/ BMW X3. Plus a couple of transits,

My wife is Irish and remarked at the mess they were making before hearing them speak, when she did she said that explains it all!

I feel very sorry for the site owner, all he is trying to do is make a living and in all probability if he try's to eject them his site may well be trashed 

IMO they are exploiting this man because he is one against so many, and he is unlikely to succeed in removing them without spending a great deal of money, this they know so they continue to create havoc including stealing electricity/ water and effectively destroying his business ,


----------



## daffodil

nicholsong said:


> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak as I find and try to treat people as individuals on the basis of my interactions with them.
> 
> After many years of interactions with the Irish travelling community in my area of the UK I have *never* been involved with a member of this community that has not ended in a disagreement of some kind usually due to an attempted theft or fraud.
> 
> I presume that I will now be branded a racist for treating 'them' with a great deal of circumspection.[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> 'Treating any race with circumspection' is not a criminal offence so is not punishable with branding.
Click to expand...

Cant we just pull his finger nails off, and then stick him in am iron maiden for a week ,followed by a bit of racking to stretch his ideas :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

I honestly feel that there is nothing wrong with any group of individuals.
On the other hand, regardless of nationality, religion, race or otherwise. it is sad that not all being as perfect as I am, there are some unpleasant people in this world. I doubt that they see themselves as being unpleasant but among people from Britain and from amongst the Gypsy people and from everywhere else, there are examples of unpleasant people. To damn outright any single group of people though, I cannot go along with.

Alan


----------



## daffodil

flyinghigh said:


> When we there a couple of weeks back there were Northern Irish and southern Irish plates on the brand new Discovery/ BMW X3. Plus a couple of transits,
> 
> My wife is Irish and remarked at the mess they were making before hearing them speak, when she did she said that explains it all!
> 
> I feel very sorry for the site owner, all he is trying to do is make a living and in all probability if he try's to eject them his site may well be trashed
> 
> IMO they are exploiting this man because he is one against so many, and he is unlikely to succeed in removing them without spending a great deal of money, this they know so they continue to create havoc including stealing electricity/ water and effectively destroying his business ,


And that is why I did what I did all those years ago,

gather some like minded friends together and give them a damn good hiding, because that is all they understand or funnily enough respect


----------



## erneboy

> And that is why I did what I did all those years ago,
> 
> gather some like minded friends together and give them a damn good hiding, because that is all they understand or funnily enough respect


Trying to start your own small war? Alan.


----------



## erneboy

http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/travellers-fight-slash-hooks-funeral-2810916

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...dding_murderer_handed_life_sentence_1_2218417

http://www.sundayworld.com/top-stories/crime-desk/traveller-thug-walks-free

I'm not saying that they are all bad. I've done business with quite a few over the years without any problems but when it comes to violence they are no strangers to it and quick to react to it unlike those of us who call ourselves civilised.

The only cases where I've ever heard of them simply walking away from a violent confrontation were when they were faced with large numbers of Police Officers or warned to go by the para militaries, Alan.


----------



## Webby1

*Gypsies*

"To damn outright any single group of people though, I cannot go along with."

And that Alan is the whole point and we can just keep going round and round unless we realise.....................

There are horrible disgusting Irish Gypsies, Muslims, benefit scroungers etc etc and that may make you wary but it says nothing about the next 
" Irish Gypsies, Muslims, benefit scroungers" that you may meet.

It's rather like tossing a coin 100 times and getting heads............it says nothing about the next throw.................even though all of our very clever human intuition says otherwise...............do you expect another head or is it time for a change and it will be a tail


----------



## deefordog

If anyone would like to buy a nearly new, low mileage but very well lived in and worn MH, there's a lovely selection of travellers' kit at a dealer just north of Telford :wink: . Probably the best selection in one place anywhere in the UK lol.


----------



## nicholsong

Alan

You make two good points from experience

Firstly, "when it comes to violence they are no strangers to it and quick to react to it unlike those of us who call ourselves civilised."

Secondly, "The only cases where I've ever heard of them simply walking away from confrontation were when they were faced with large numbers of Police Officers or warned to go by the para militaries"

Maybe the latter comment to the former problem is the way the French deal with it.

I assume that by 'para-militaries' you meant those of a 'religious-persuasion' rather than the 'long-haired weirdos'(as they described themselves), some of whom I knew, who were employed by the government to lie in ditches for days and nights :wink: 

Maybe a response by PM?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

No problem answering here Geoff. As you know I'm from NI and we see our fair share of them.

I meant the illegal organisations, terrorists. If the tinkers misbehaved in areas they were "protecting" or in the places where the para militaries thrive (call home if you like) they would be warned to behave if it was minor or told to leave if it was more serious or if they were regarded as generally causing a problem locally. It's ironic that one lot of thugs have better control over another lot than does the law.

In other areas (most these days) where the para militaries don't have effective control the tinkers can do pretty much as they please while the legal process takes it's course.

I think the tinkers would have been careful to keep their distance from the Army, no matter which branch. They would recognise and avoid setting up too close to the superior force I'm sure, though there were, and I think still are, some in South Armagh and in West Belfast, other areas too no doubt, Alan.


----------



## barryd

Daffy has sent me his new "Self Defence" Video so I can also beat up Travelers. Im going to try it out tonight down the pub. There are a couple of old Farmers that go in and one definitely has a dodgy looking dangly earring. He's going to get it! 8O

Its pretty clever stuff. Warning very bad language and violence


----------



## aldra

You have lostme

I have camped with gypsys several times

Absolutely no problem

No litter in fact I was a bit uneasy as our van was not as pristine as their vans

There is of course no chance anyone could steal from our van if the MHF hound from hell is in residence

I certainly wouldn't and I own him

A gentle hound until he isn't :lol:

Then he becomes a hound from hell

Staying on campsites and airies ,of course I'm talking about travelling

We have had good experiences with gypsies

Of course the fact we are often the only ones with them

Might tell a tale8O :lol: 
But so far that tale is good

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

> Daffy has sent me his new "Self Defence" Video so I can also beat up Travelers. Im going to try it out tonight down the pub. There are a couple of old Farmers that go in and one definitely has a dodgy looking dangly earring. He's going to get it! 8O
> 
> Its pretty clever stuff. Warning very bad language and violence


Daffy's younger than I thought Barry, and well 'ard, Alan.


----------



## barryd

It was the Windmilling technique that did it for me.


----------



## barryd

> *aldra wrote: *You have lostme
> 
> I have camped with gypsys several times
> 
> Absolutely no problem
> 
> No litter in fact I was a bit uneasy as our van was not as pristine as their vans
> 
> There is of course no chance anyone could steal from our van if the MHF hound from hell is in residence
> 
> I certainly wouldn't and I own him
> 
> A gentle hound until he isn't :lol:
> 
> Then he becomes a hound from hell
> 
> Staying on campsites and airies ,of course I'm talking about travelling
> 
> We have had good experiences with gypsies
> 
> Of course the fact we are often the only ones with them
> 
> Might tell a tale8O :lol:
> But so far that tale is good
> 
> Aldra


How are the lucky heather sales going this year Sandra?


----------



## Al42

aldra said:


> You have lostme
> 
> I have camped with gypsys several times
> 
> Absolutely no problem
> 
> No litter in fact I was a bit uneasy as our van was not as pristine as their vans
> 
> There is of course no chance anyone could steal from our van if the MHF hound from hell is in residence
> 
> I certainly wouldn't and I own him
> 
> A gentle hound until he isn't :lol:
> 
> Then he becomes a hound from hell
> 
> Staying on campsites and airies ,of course I'm talking about travelling
> 
> We have had good experiences with gypsies
> 
> Of course the fact we are often the only ones with them
> 
> Might tell a tale8O :lol:
> But so far that tale is good
> 
> Aldra


Was that with Irish travelers in the UK, if so you are a braver man/woman/person than I Gunga Din !!


----------



## aldra

You haven't met shadow

When he is out of his gentle mode

Hell has no fury 

Aldra


----------



## teemyob

Whole thing reminds of Dougie (AKA "ASPRN").

*How he told the tale of when he was on duty, he saw a motorhome in a layby. So he pulls up in his Panda to investigate. He finds that the driver has had a BBQ and a few Tins (Think Carking Lager!). So, Arsepin does some further investigations and Interrogations. 

Asks the driver his intentions, driver tells him he intends to stay overnight and drive on in the morning.

Arsepain, deduces this is not the case and procedes to get him breathalysed, banged up, sent to court and banned.

When I asked him here.

"What if that motorhome scenario had been a layby full of transit vans, caravans, ferrel kids and a burning oil barrel surrounded by drunken travellers?"

I am still awaiting his response.........

Trev






*Wording from Memory


----------



## rosalan

Wisdom and valour come to mind. As for the paramilitary being more effective in deterring unwanted behaviour, surely the reason is the Democratic rules are slow and litigious, whereas the immediate fist commands greater fear and perhaps respect of sorts.

Alan


----------



## satco

travellers , tinkers, gipsies , sinti , roma and what more names they might have....... can be judged as a :
pan-european issue. these ethnic minorities have their own special way of existence which is not commonly understood . 

I just play the devils advocate with this sentence. 

Jan


----------



## erneboy

> Wisdom and valour come to mind. As for the paramilitary being more effective in deterring unwanted behaviour, surely the reason is the Democratic rules are slow and litigious, whereas the immediate fist commands greater fear and perhaps respect of sorts.
> 
> Alan


You wouldn't get an immediate fist from a paramilitary type unless you were very small or there are five of them and you were alone in a place where they know that there won't be witnesses. That can be a very public place of course. It's a subtle and cowardly form of intimidation. Their wishes rarely accord with the law.

You will understand all too clearly that that the ignorant git/s you are faced with can, and will, make you very sorry should you disagree with them. I assume you've seen a gangster movie? That's where the scripts come from.

After that it's entirely up to you to decide whether you believe them or not. Of course it's best not to get into that situation, but if you do I recommend just going along with pretty much whatever they say.

Anyway the real discussion is whether Daffy took a load of gipsies on and beat them up. Personally I think that he and his mate must have attacked a caravan scrap yard, off season, and found a couple of tramps, Alan.


----------



## robbosps

I was following a large Autotrail tag axle van yesterday that was towing a white transit van, and was in convoy with two other white transit vans towing large two axle caravans.

I too have seen the move towards motorhomes. 


This is a thread that i have genuinly enjoyed reading wiothout censorship. 

Crack on.


----------



## barryd

> *erneboy wrote: *Anyway the real discussion is whether Daffy took a load of gipsies on and beat them up. Personally I think that he and his mate must have attacked a caravan scrap yard, off season, and found a couple of tramps, Alan.


Yeah they did. The charge was lead by Daffy on his vintage Black Shadow Motorbike followed by 200 of his French friends in armoured 2CV's backed up by his SAS pals. The travelers didnt have a chance.

I almost feel sorry for someone.


----------



## oldtart

I wonder if the Irish travellers were meeting up at Aachen.

on 25th. October we stopped overnight at a Stellplatz at Pollenstein in Germany. We were suprised to see at least 6 caravans and nearly nearly double that cars there. There were four by fours, we presumed for pulling the caravans and smaller cars, at least two cars to each caravan. We found a place and then a man came out of one of the caravans. He was Irish. 

He said theyd been there for about a week. I asked if they were on holiday and he said no, they were doing groundwork. They were on there way back from Poland, were leaving the next day to go to Aachen and then back to Ireland.

he said the electric was expensive, 2euros for about an hour. iWE did wonder what they were doing about electricity as from about 8pm until it was light in the morning they had large spot lamps going. They really lit up the place!

We left before them

Val


----------



## GEMMY

Update,

As of this week they are still there 

tony


----------



## daffodil

I really feel sorry for the poor guy who has to deal with this on his own, where are the police or the authorities he has to pay his taxes etc to


----------



## teemyob

GEMMY said:


> Update,
> 
> As of this week they are still there
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony.

Unbelievable.

Trev


----------



## GMJ

I just translated (via Gogle translate) the following message

"Dear participants and guests Aachen ,
in time for the fourth weekend of Advent can be our place again hit by " normal" campers . The multiple trouble during the stay of days gone by We apologize for and connect our thanks for your understanding with the best Christmas greetings and wish you for 2015 " always a good ride ," happiness and health.
Your " place for camping - Team"

Which I guess means all is now clear

Graham


----------



## Boff

Hi,

we have been on site in Aachen from 30th December to 1st January. We have also had a chat with the warden. He told us that the last travellers had finally left on 19th December.

He and a colleague had then spent more than a week to clean up, remove all the junk and fix the damage.

But when we were there everything was OK again.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## aldra

We have stayed with gypseys

On several occasions s

And I need to stress

They were great

Not over talkative

The kids were lovely

We need to live and let live

Our ways may not be others ways

But nothing says we are right

The older I get, the less sure I am that Iam right

And the more I rejoice in the freedom of having been wrong

And knowing it

Aldra


----------



## oly

*Irish Travelers*

We encountered them 2 years ago in Burgos Spain. Lovely Caravans, Fab cars, Unruly kids and dogs. Parked all over the place, using spare pitches for washing machines and dryers cables strung all over the place stealing extra electricity. All fire extinguishers set off, toilets and showers abused and filthy, men fighting shouting abusive language into the early hours. We couldn't leave fast enough. They take the **** upset the owners/wardens. The girl cleaning the shower/toilet block the morning we left was in tears at the prospect of cleaning up their mess.


----------



## leseduts

aldra said:


> We have stayed with gypseys
> 
> On several occasions s
> 
> And I need to stress
> 
> They were great
> 
> Not over talkative
> 
> Aldra


I appreciate what you are saying, but do you not think that Shadow could have something to do with the fact that they were OK with you.

They may have dogs themselves, but the majority of travellers are very frightened of other peoples big dogs.


----------



## 113016

aldra said:


> We have stayed with gypseys
> 
> On several occasions s
> 
> And I need to stress
> 
> They were great
> 
> Not over talkative
> 
> The kids were lovely
> 
> We need to live and let live
> 
> Our ways may not be others ways
> 
> But nothing says we are right
> 
> The older I get, the less sure I am that Iam right
> 
> And the more I rejoice in the freedom of having been wrong
> 
> And knowing it
> 
> Aldra


We also have stopped with Gypsies or Tinkers, don't really know which. We were on Anglesey wilding and another couple of vans were there. The other vans departed shortly after the Gypsy's arrival, but at thye time we were cooking, with table set and wine open with a glass half drunk. Most probably still under the breathalyser, so no problem there.
Anyway,it would have been difficult to move, with the pots full, and in any case we were in one of our favourite locations with frequent Seal views, so we decided to stick it out, and maybe move after dinner.
The Gypsy's consisted of One caravan, one M/H and one transit with a trailer.
Bottom line, was we stayed put and had no problems, not quite as relaxing as we had anticipated before their arrival.
A couple of times we tried to make conversation (thought it better) and both the women and kids spoke to us, but the men did not want to know!
Next morning, they all went into town in the van and left the place looking a mess, with bikes, prams and other things scattered all around . We left!
We have also frequently stayed with nice tidy Gypsy type of people at Le Bugue in France and with no problems.
We have come up against Irish Gypsy's in Germany, so we have moved on and not stayed. Another time, they tried to take over a stelplatz,even trying to intimidate a couple of van owners, luckily the adjacent campsite warden managed to talk them into moving on.
So that is our experiences!


----------



## Al42

aldra said:


> We have stayed with gypseys
> 
> On several occasions s
> 
> And I need to stress
> 
> They were great
> 
> Not over talkative
> 
> The kids were lovely
> 
> We need to live and let live
> 
> Our ways may not be others ways
> 
> But nothing says we are right
> 
> The older I get, the less sure I am that Iam right
> 
> And the more I rejoice in the freedom of having been wrong
> 
> And knowing it
> 
> Aldra


To be clear about this have you stayed with Irish travelers, if so where? In the UK or in Europe, on site or in one of their encampments.

In my opinion there is a vast difference between the Gypsy or traveler community (Gens de Voyage in France) in Europe and the generally anti social Irish travelers we encounter in the UK.


----------



## Boff

Hi Aldra!



> We have stayed with gypseys
> 
> On several occasions s
> 
> And I need to stress
> 
> They were great ...


On several occasions in France and Belgium we have stayed with "gypsies", too. These were ethnic Roma and Sinti. And we made the same experience as you, we never had any problems. For several years I also had an ethnic Sinti, a refugee from former Yugoslavia during the war, as a colleague. I hardly ever met a more friendly, utterly reliable, and hard-working guy.

But these people who had been on the Aachen stellplatz were different, they have clearly overstayed their welcome in many ways:


They stayed for more than two weeks, ignoring the maximum stay limit of 3 nights.
In addition to their caravans and MHs, they blocked several pitches with trailers and building machines, leaving not much room for other guests.
They harassed other guests and site staff on many occasions.
They broke open doors and damaged site installations.
They left huge piles of junk behind when they finally left.
And they bluntly refused to pay!
Over the last years, several other stellplatz sites in Germany had reported being invaded by groups showing a similar behaviour. Always with IRL and/or GB registered vehicles. It could very well be that this is a very small minority out of the travelling community, perhaps even always the same group that had descended on the Aachen stellplatz now. But, as usual, a small group of offenders spoils it for the rest.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GEMMY

And more importantly they were bluddy English, that's why the noise/mess/anti social/ignorant is the norm 8O :roll: 

tony


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> And more importantly they were bluddy English, that's why the noise/mess/anti social/ignorant is the norm 8O :roll:
> 
> tony


I think you are wrong Tony :lol: They were bl*8dy Irish.  :lol: :lol: 
Strange how we have never felt uneasy when camping with the French Gypsy's at le Bugue. They were very clean and tidy 8) as were the vehicles!


----------



## GEMMY

Graham. the ones at Aachen didn't have an Irish accent

tony


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> Graham. the ones at Aachen didn't have an Irish accent
> 
> tony


Just shows, I should have read the start of the thread 

maybe they were undercover :lol:


----------



## flyinghigh

Boff said:


> Hi Aldra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have stayed with gypseys
> 
> On several occasions s
> 
> And I need to stress
> 
> They were great ...
> 
> 
> 
> On several occasions in France and Belgium we have stayed with "gypsies", too. These were ethnic Roma and Sinti. And we made the same experience as you, we never had any problems. For several years I also had an ethnic Sinti, a refugee from former Yugoslavia during the war, as a colleague. I hardly ever met a more friendly, utterly reliable, and hard-working guy.
> 
> But these people who had been on the Aachen stellplatz were different, they have clearly overstayed their welcome in many ways:
> 
> 
> They stayed for more than two weeks, ignoring the maximum stay limit of 3 nights.
> In addition to their caravans and MHs, they blocked several pitches with trailers and building machines, leaving not much room for other guests.
> They harassed other guests and site staff on many occasions.
> They broke open doors and damaged site installations.
> They left huge piles of junk behind when they finally left.
> And they bluntly refused to pay!
> Over the last years, several other stellplatz sites in Germany had reported being invaded by groups showing a similar behaviour. Always with IRL and/or GB registered vehicles. It could very well be that this is a very small minority out of the travelling community, perhaps even always the same group that had descended on the Aachen stellplatz now. But, as usual, a small group of offenders spoils it for the rest.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard
Click to expand...

When we were there in November I couldn't have felt more sorrier for the site manager, police were called on several occasions but the Irish travellers didn't give a toss, we left after two days because we didn't think the MH would have been safe when left unattended,
It also made me feel ashamed to be English speaking when all the Germans on site were so very wellocomin to us,


----------



## flyinghigh

GEMMY said:


> Graham. the ones at Aachen didn't have an Irish accent
> 
> You are totally wrong on that point!
> My wife comes from Dublin and used the toilets on first arriving at Aachen when she came back to the MH remarked about the Irish kids playing outside, IE kicking the sh-- out of one another,
> That's when it became apparent that a good number of Southern and Northern Irish number plates were on a number of vehicles spread around the site,
> We were unable to use the electric bollards that is included in the price because they were using them for washing machines / spin dryers at the rear of the caravans,
> As I said in an earlier post I was ashamed to be speaking English after all the mayhem they caused, IMO it was totally unacceptable!


----------



## prof20

Grath said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham. the ones at Aachen didn't have an Irish accent
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows, I should have read the start of the thread
> 
> maybe they were undercover :lol:
Click to expand...

Grath, why are you apologizing. You are correct. The original post reads, 'We were recently at www.aachen-camping.de

We tried to book as we were unable to get in last year. However, they do not take reservations so we took a chance.

We managed to get a spot, just with no EHU. But found that about 1/8th of the campsite had been commandeered by Irish Gypsy Travellers.'

Roger


----------



## satco

and we Germans have a past which does not allow us to use just strong words against them. And if we dare to do , all over the sudden the "Nazi"-word is back in speech.

Jan(satco)


----------



## 113016

prof20 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graham. the ones at Aachen didn't have an Irish accent
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows, I should have read the start of the thread
> 
> maybe they were undercover :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grath, why are you apologizing. You are correct. The original post reads, 'We were recently at www.aachen-camping.de
> 
> We tried to book as we were unable to get in last year. However, they do not take reservations so we took a chance.
> 
> We managed to get a spot, just with no EHU. But found that about 1/8th of the campsite had been commandeered by Irish Gypsy Travellers.'
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...

Thanks Roger, I don't think I did apologize, I just said I should have read the start of the thread :lol: :lol: 
I just couldn't be bothered and assumed Tony was correct :lol: :lol: 
Thanks again 8) 8)


----------



## Boff

> and we Germans have a past which does not allow us to use just strong words against them.


Strong words wouldn't help anyway, they would only make things worse. Strong *actions* would have been more appropriate, but it isn't that easy to make them happen:

The site manager had tried to get a preliminary injunction _(Einstweilige Verfügung)_ to force them to either pay at once, or leave. But the court refused that. (The full legal procedure would have taken several months, so no use.)

He told us that they have had similar issues in the past, but never at such a scale with a large group of squatters. He also said hey have now sought legal council in order to be prepared - legally - for the next invasion.

It seems that neither police nor the courts in Germany are prepared to deal with this kind of behaviour. Lack of experience, perhaps?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GEMMY

Must have been a 'meet' with Irish and English travellers with English No. plates

tony


----------



## teemyob

I spoke with Some staff on Brittany Ferries. On a Spanish crossing in December a Large Group of travellers caused a lot of trouble, angry demands for late bar, glasses smashed etc. Police were waiting when the boat docked. They did not know the outcome however.

Trev


----------

